# Formaggi



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Ne sono dipendente, sono la mia droga, un pezzettino al giorno nella mia dieta ci deve sempre essere.
E non con marmellate o salsine, proprio accompagnati da nulla.
Certo devo stare attento a non esagerare per mantenermi splendido dentro e fuori, ma poco poco mi gratifica più di qualunque altra pietanza.

A voi piacciono? Quali sono i vs preferiti?


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

A me piacciono i formaggi freschi ma avendo problemi col lattosio mangio o quelli senza lattosio o quelli stagionati, ma con parsimonia perché mi sballano le analisi


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Taleggio, zola, grana, mozzarella.. 
ma più o meno direi quasi tutti 

Figurati che ho rischiato il ban per aver dichiarato di mettere il grana anche sulla pasta al tonno.

Non amo la capra.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Grana, quello morbido, poco stagionato, mi ci rovino!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Taleggio, zola, grana, mozzarella..
> ma più o meno direi quasi tutti
> 
> Figurati che ho rischiato il ban per aver dichiarato di mettere il grana anche sulla pasta al tonno.
> ...


Anche io metto il grana sulla pasta al tonno  
Io adoro grana, gorgonzola e i tomini filanti.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2022)

1) Parmigiano Reggiano stagionato almeno 30 mesi
2) Robiola di capra (meglio se di malga)
3) Ricotta

Questi i miei preferiti.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne sono dipendente, sono la mia droga, un pezzettino al giorno nella mia dieta ci deve sempre essere.
> E non con marmellate o salsine, proprio accompagnati da nulla.
> Certo devo stare attento a non esagerare per mantenermi splendido dentro e fuori, ma poco poco mi gratifica più di qualunque altra pietanza.
> 
> A voi piacciono? Quali sono i vs preferiti?


provolone piccante (mal che vada anche dolce)
Taleggio
zola piccante
stracchino
Roquefort
Puzzone di Moena
Caprino di Cavalese
pecorino toscano
tutte le varie formaggette tipiche delle malghe morbide o dure

vado avanti??? potrei morire abbuffandomi
ma evito
un paio di volte alla settimana lo mangio ...... (mi strafogo)  con marmellatine varie ogni tanto 
senza pane, tassativamente senza pane


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Mi sa che ho scatenato un putiferio….

Io il grana lo metto su tutti i primi, anche se a base di pesce.
Se non c’è mi sembra che manchi qualcosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Taleggio, zola, grana, mozzarella..
> ma più o meno direi quasi tutti
> 
> Figurati che ho rischiato il ban per aver dichiarato di mettere il grana anche sulla pasta al tonno.
> ...


Nemmeno io, preferisco la pecora, ancora di più se ina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Cazz che fame....
Altro che dieta...
Anche io sono dipendente dal formaggio...
Mi piacciono tutti purtroppo....
Devo obbligarmi a non esagerare...
Ma io vivrei a formaggio!


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Grana, quello morbido, poco stagionato, mi ci rovino!!!


Ti piace morbido insomma. 
Ti rispondo con un detto delle mie parti: se el ghe pias mol la fo murl’.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Cazz che fame....
Altro che dieta...
Anche io sono dipendente dal formaggio...
Mi piacciono tutti purtroppo....
Devo obbligarmi a non esagerare...
Ma io vivrei a formaggio!


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz che fame....
> Altro che dieta...
> Anche io sono dipendente dal formaggio...
> Mi piacciono tutti purtroppo....
> ...


Pure io…senti ma…una bella fettazza di gorgonzola nella polenta? Io pure a ferragosto la mangerei…


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io metto il grana sulla pasta al tonno
> Io adoro grana, gorgonzola e i tomini filanti.


I tomini nel micro onde…hai mai provato?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 1) Parmigiano Reggiano stagionato almeno 30 mesi
> 2) Robiola di capra (meglio se di malga)
> 3) Ricotta
> 
> Questi i miei preferiti.


Ma se è tipo di 29 mesi e 5 giorni lo butti?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me piacciono i formaggi freschi ma avendo problemi col lattosio mangio o quelli senza lattosio o quelli stagionati, ma con parsimonia perché mi sballano le analisi


E ti fai le analisi con che cadenza esattamente?


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti piace morbido insomma.
> Ti rispondo con un detto delle mie parti: se el ghe pias mol la fo murl’.


Non ho capito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io…senti ma…una bella fettazza di gorgonzola nella polenta? Io pure a ferragosto la mangerei…


In montagna...al freschino con un buon vino! abbiamo trovato cosa fare a ferragosto


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> provolone piccante (mal che vada anche dolce)
> Taleggio
> zola piccante
> stracchino
> ...


Si ma tu sei sofistica….
Senza pane per me è come fare sesso senza baciare.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Meglio!


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In montagna...al freschino con un buon vino! abbiamo trovato cosa fare a ferragosto


Passo a prenderti in camper!


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2022)

Io amo i formaggi ma anche tutto il resto. Amo proprio mangiare


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

Non credo ci sia una varietà che non mi piace; forse il parmigiano (grana non esiste) troppo fresco. Un 80 mesi è decisamente meglio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I tomini nel micro onde…hai mai provato?


No ma lo farò seguirò il tuo consiglio


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io amo i formaggi ma anche tutto il resto. Amo proprio mangiare


Oltre ad essere portatore di piccolopene, sono anche portatore si grandesfiga, ingrasso subito.
E se tu fai parte di quelli che mangiano di tutto e senza pietà senza ingrassare, ti odio!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io amo i formaggi ma anche tutto il resto. Amo proprio mangiare


Anche io. Uno dei più bei piaceri della vita come fare l’amore


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si ma tu sei sofistica….
> Senza pane per me è come fare sesso senza baciare.


devo assolutamente sentire il sapore 
(l'odore potrei anche non sentirlo a volte mi stomaca)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oltre ad essere portatore di piccolopene, sono anche portatore si grandesfiga, ingrasso subito.
> E se tu fai parte di quelli che mangiano di tutto e senza pietà senza ingrassare, ti odio!


Io non ho il pene...
Però ingrasso in un nano secondo....
Stavo anche io per scrivere a @Vera ...che la invidio...(odiarla...magari dopo che l avrò vista... perché sarà in super forma!!)


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ti fai le analisi con che cadenza esattamente?


Annuale
Ma c’è stato un periodo in cui le ho fatte tre volte in 6 mesi




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si ma tu sei sofistica….
> Senza pane per me è come fare sesso senza baciare.


Io non mangio mai pane


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia una varietà che non mi piace; forse il parmigiano (grana non esiste) troppo fresco. Un 80 mesi è decisamente meglio


Per grana si intende Grana Padano.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> No ma lo farò seguirò il tuo consiglio


anche sulla griglia


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per grana si intende Grana Padano.


appunto. Non esiste


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Annuale
> Ma c’è stato un periodo in cui le ho fatte tre volte in 6 mesi
> 
> 
> ...


E allora se fai gli esami con cadenza annuale, subito dopo aver ritirato l’esito, abbuffati!!! Tanto fino all’anno dopo hai tempo per tornare nei ranghi!!


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche sulla griglia


Sulla griglia è il massimo, ma nel micro onde è terribilmente più comodo!


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mangio mai pane


io pochissime volte 
preferisco pizza o focaccia, ma anche qui.... non mi posso abbuffare come vorrei


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla griglia è il massimo, ma nel micro onde è terribilmente più comodo!


Griglia elettrica?
Non è come con la brace...ma ci si può accontentare


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Griglia elettrica?
> Non è come con la brace...ma ci si può accontentare


Il micro onde non c’è l’hai?


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Griglia elettrica?
> Non è come con la brace...ma ci si può accontentare


ma anche in padella antiaderente , come lo fai lo fai è bono


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla griglia è il massimo, ma nel micro onde è terribilmente più comodo!


Li faccio in griglia ed in padella, mai provato il micronde!


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla griglia è il massimo, ma nel micro onde è terribilmente più comodo!


il microonde tende a tirar fuori l’olio dal formaggio in realtà 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> E allora se fai gli esami con cadenza annuale, subito dopo aver ritirato l’esito, abbuffati!!! Tanto fino all’anno dopo hai tempo per tornare nei ranghi!!


Ma le analisi mica sono un esame che devi prendere un bel voto 


Tachipirina ha detto:


> io pochissime volte
> preferisco pizza o focaccia, ma anche qui.... non mi posso abbuffare come vorrei


La pizza la adoro ma essendo sfigata non la mangio mai  pane e pasta mai mangiati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il micro onde non c’è l’hai?



Si ma con la griglia elettrica...hai una parvenza...di griglia
Poi nel microonde se non dosi i tempi...si scalda troppo...
Però lo uso anche per quello... è comodissimo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Annuale
> Ma c’è stato un periodo in cui le ho fatte tre volte in 6 mesi
> 
> 
> ...


Io mangio poco pane ma solo perché non resisto, ne mangio troppo ed ingrasso


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Li faccio in griglia ed in padella, mai provato il micronde!


Piattino, tagliuzzali, un minuto circa e poi mi dici….


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io mangio poco pane ma solo perché non resisto, ne mangio troppo ed ingrasso


No io son sfigata… sono intollerante


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il microonde tende a tirar fuori l’olio dal formaggio in realtà
> 
> Ma le analisi mica sono un esame che devi prendere un bel voto
> 
> La pizza la adoro ma essendo sfigata non la mangio mai  pane e pasta mai mangiati


Madonna Omi che legno che sei! Ma vivi!


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

La pizza la adoro ma essendo sfigata non la mangio mai 😭😭😭😭 pane e pasta mai mangiati
[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Che penitenza (sarebbe per me)  adoro i salati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io mangio poco pane ma solo perché non resisto, ne mangio troppo ed ingrasso


Come me...ma cazz il pane è un altra droga...
Poi fresco...appena sfornato...
Una goduria...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come me...ma cazz il pane è un altra droga...
> Poi fresco...appena sfornato...
> Una goduria...


Con una fetta di cacio appena tolto dalla griglia….


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Madonna Omi che legno che sei! Ma vivi!


Ma per “vivere” bisogna per forza abbuffarsi?  io sarò figa di legno ma certe idee non le condivido, come chi mi dice che se non bevo la birra non me la godo, quando a me la birra non piace


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

va beh ho quotato alla viva il parroco ma tu hai capito vero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con una fetta di cacio appena tolto dalla griglia….


Ho pranzato con 2 yogurt...
A breve mi mangio qualcuno...
Sono sul treno...
Se sentite di un passeggero mangiato ..beh mi avete scoperto


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come me...ma cazz il pane è un altra droga...
> Poi fresco...appena sfornato...
> Una goduria...


Ho mangiato un po di riso al volo in pausa pranzo e qui mi sta tornando la fame


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ho mangiato un po di riso al volo in pausa pranzo e qui mi sta tornando la fame


Esattamente....ho lo stomaco che fa le capriole ..


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente....ho lo stomaco che fa le capriole ..


Mi dovrò consolare con una barretta ai cereali tristissima


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io. Uno dei più bei piaceri della vita come fare l’amore


Fai pure, mi odiano tutti per questo
C'è da dire che io faccio molto movimento, tutto il giorno.


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Piattino, tagliuzzali, un minuto circa e poi mi dici….


Prendi tomino, ci metti sopra due punte d'asparagi, avvolgi tutto in un paio di fette di guanciale e passi in padella o sulla griglia girando un paio di volte. Altro che microonde


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prendi tomino, ci metti sopra due punte d'asparagi, avvolgi tutto in un paio di fette di guanciale e passi in padella o sulla griglia girando un paio di volte. Altro che microonde


E ma qui ti allarghi….


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prendi tomino, ci metti sopra due punte d'asparagi, avvolgi tutto in un paio di fette di guanciale e passi in padella o sulla griglia girando un paio di volte. Altro che microonde


A proposito di asparagi
Mia suocera me ne ha portato un mazzetto 
Idee?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mi dovrò consolare con una barretta ai cereali tristissima


Anche la barretta….ha il suo perché…..


----------



## Venice30 (5 Maggio 2022)

A me piacciono i latticini freschi, solo la mozzarella, burrata, stracciatella . 
I formaggi stagionati zero, neanche sulla pasta!! 'Nzia mai.


----------



## Venice30 (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ho mangiato un po di riso al volo in pausa pranzo e qui mi sta tornando la fame


Come dice il detto ''Lu risu... pe n'ora te mantene tisu''


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prendi tomino, ci metti sopra due punte d'asparagi, avvolgi tutto in un paio di fette di guanciale e passi in padella o sulla griglia girando un paio di volte. Altro che microonde


Slurp… io spesso lo faccio avvolgendo con speck.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche la barretta….ha il suo perché…..


Si perdere i due chili presi in vacanza  amo mangiare, ma non rientro tra quei fortunati che non ingrassano purtroppo


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A proposito di asparagi
> Mia suocera me ne ha portato un mazzetto
> Idee?


oggi fatti con la pasta; altrimenti risotto, oppure gratinati al forno avvolti da speck/guanciale e spolverati di parmigiano


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A proposito di asparagi
> Mia suocera me ne ha portato un mazzetto
> Idee?


Risotto, crema per la pasta, con le uova o torta salata mi vengono in mente queste idee così su due piedi.


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

torta salata, altra ottima opzione, vero


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> oggi fatti con la pasta; altrimenti risotto, oppure gratinati al forno avvolti da speck/guanciale e spolverati di parmigiano


Lo speck ce l’ho… interessante 
Ma prima vanno lessati vero?


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Risotto, crema per la pasta, con le uova o torta salata mi vengono in mente queste idee così su due piedi.


Con le uova intendi la frittata?


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo speck ce l’ho… interessante
> Ma prima vanno lessati vero?


a gusto, se ti piacciono croccanti alla tedesca o no


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo speck ce l’ho… interessante
> Ma prima vanno lessati vero?
> 
> Con le uova intendi la frittata?


Frittata oppure lèssi con sopra uova al tegamino


----------



## Gattara28 (5 Maggio 2022)

Idem. 
Ci deve sempre essere tutti i giorni. 
Tra i preferiti: fontina e toma.
Non amo molto le paste dure o i formaggi troppo stagionati.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A proposito di asparagi
> Mia suocera me ne ha portato un mazzetto
> Idee?


io dato il tempo piovoso farei un risottino.....


----------



## Koala (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne sono dipendente, sono la mia droga, un pezzettino al giorno nella mia dieta ci deve sempre essere.
> E non con marmellate o salsine, proprio accompagnati da nulla.
> Certo devo stare attento a non esagerare per mantenermi splendido dentro e fuori, ma poco poco mi gratifica più di qualunque altra pietanza.
> 
> A voi piacciono? Quali sono i vs preferiti?


Sono droga anche per me… mangio meno gorgonzola, pecorino e emmental…


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Comunque la mia droga di formaggio è l’asiago
Quando lo compro non ho pace finché non lo finisco


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> provolone piccante (mal che vada anche dolce)
> Taleggio
> zola piccante
> stracchino
> ...


Il pecorino toscano mi ispira. Chissà come mai.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il pecorino toscano mi ispira. Chissà come mai.


mah , forse perchè il pecorino è saporito


----------



## Cattivik (5 Maggio 2022)

... alla faccia del colesterolo io il formaggio lo adoro... tutto!

Mi piace sia solo che con i giusti accostamenti di marmellate...

Cattivik


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mah , forse perchè il pecorino è saporito


Anche.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma se è tipo di 29 mesi e 5 giorni lo butti?


No. Ma mica è tanto 30 mesi.
Comunque il parmigiano reggiano non è il grana, è proprio un altro livello (per me).


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne sono dipendente, sono la mia droga, un pezzettino al giorno nella mia dieta ci deve sempre essere.
> E non con marmellate o salsine, proprio accompagnati da nulla.
> Certo devo stare attento a non esagerare per mantenermi splendido dentro e fuori, ma poco poco mi gratifica più di qualunque altra pietanza.
> 
> A voi piacciono? Quali sono i vs preferiti?


parmigiano


----------



## ladyred (5 Maggio 2022)

Tagliere di formaggi con composte mangiato in montagna accompagnando un buon vino. 
Adoro mangiarli sopratutto in posti di montagna dove li fanno freschi, proprio a pasquetta sono andata in un agriturismo a 1800 mt buonissimo


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parmigiano


Solo?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Tagliere di formaggi con composte mangiato in montagna accompagnando un buon vino.
> Adoro mangiarli sopratutto in posti di montagna dove li fanno freschi, proprio a pasquetta sono andata in un agriturismo a 1800 mt buonissimo


Oh Lady non so te ma per il buon vino è sempre buono!


----------



## Nono (5 Maggio 2022)

Come dico spesso ..... la bocca non è stracca se non sa di vacca


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo?


ha una reputazione di tirchio da difendere


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Formaggi non ne consumo tantissimi, ma mi piacciono: sia gli stagionati che i meno.
Parmigiano, grana, asiago, formaggio col pepe (spaziale   ), carnia, ma anche ricotta, caprino, mozzarella, la lista è lunga 
Un tempo non potevo nemmeno sentire l'odore del gorgonzola, adesso sulla pizza lo mangio stravolentieri (per dire come cambiano in gusti). E sulla pizza via libera anche alla scamorza affumicata, già che siamo in tema.

Qualcuno qui tempo fa (ma non tantissimo) ha fatto quella che per me è stata una rivelazione: la crosta del parmigiano al microonde!!!!! E' spa-zia-le! 

Unica pecca, e qui sono sicura che @omicron mi potrà comprendere , è che devo avere una sorta di intolleranza al latte e derivati di bufala: quindi no a mozzarelle di bufala, no a burrate e similari. Se ne mangio, per due o tre giorni è come se mi avessero investito lo stomaco con un tir. Quindi anche al ristorante o in pizzeria mi devo accertare che la mozzarella sia proprio un prodotto all'acqua di rose, altrimenti poi la purgo parecchio 

Ah, dimenticavo  : e la focaccia di Recco, calda, col formaggio che fonde, quanto buona è?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Come dico spesso ..... la bocca non è stracca se non sa di vacca


Io la sapevo in dialetto. Ma te sei straniero….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qualcuno qui tempo fa (ma non tantissimo) ha fatto quella che per me è stata una rivelazione: la crosta del parmigiano al microonde!!!!! E' spa-zia-le!


Il forum è utile...
Ti abbiamo aperto la mente a nuovi orizzonti


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Formaggi non ne consumo tantissimi, ma mi piacciono: sia gli stagionati che i meno.
> Parmigiano, grana, asiago, formaggio col pepe (spaziale   ), carnia, ma anche ricotta, caprino, mozzarella, la lista è lunga
> Un tempo non potevo nemmeno sentire l'odore del gorgonzola, adesso sulla pizza lo mangio stravolentieri (per dire come cambiano in gusti). E sulla pizza via libera anche alla scamorza affumicata, già che siamo in tema.
> 
> ...


Il latte di bufala è mooooolto più pesante di quello di vacca, però credo che dipenda anche dalla bufala, perché quando ho mangiato la mozzarella di bufala campana veramente campana ho avuto meno problemi


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il forum è utile...
> Ti abbiamo aperto la mente a nuovi orizzonti


Ma assolutamente sì, non ricordo chi sia stato, fuori il nick di quel mito che la/lo voglio ringraziare!!!!!


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il latte di bufala è mooooolto più pesante di quello di vacca, però credo che dipenda anche dalla bufala, perché quando ho mangiato la mozzarella di bufala campana veramente campana ho avuto meno problemi


Io sono stata parecchio male (una volta con un semplicissimo piatto di mozzarella di bufala e bresaola, un'altra perché eravamo finiti in un posto dove le pizze le facevano SOLO con mozzarella di bufala), non ci riprovo più


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Io sono stata parecchio male* (una volta con un semplicissimo piatto di mozzarella di bufala e bresaola, un'altra perché eravamo finiti in un posto dove le pizze le facevano SOLO con mozzarella di bufala), non ci riprovo più


Come mai?


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come mai?


Eh, avrò una qualche intolleranza....


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, avrò una qualche intolleranza....


Anche io sono intollerante al lattosio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente sì, non ricordo chi sia stato, fuori il nick di quel mito che la/lo voglio ringraziare!!!!!


Facendola anche io spesso al microonde probabilmente l ho scritto ..ma probabilmente in risposta a quel qualcuno che ti ha aperto il mondo.......


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Facendola anche io spesso al microonde probabilmente l ho scritto ..ma probabilmente in risposta a quel qualcuno che ti ha aperto il mondo.......


Allora tu sei stata? Sì! Ricordo che qualcuno ne aveva parlato, e poi qualcuno aveva però dato la "dritta" del microonde.
Tipo il giorno dopo ho provato, e a parte che è un modo per utilizzare una parte che ho sempre buttato , è davvero troppo buona!
E poi ci vogliono davvero due nanosecondi 
Grazie!!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora tu sei stata? Sì! Ricordo che qualcuno ne aveva parlato, e poi qualcuno aveva però dato la "dritta" del microonde.
> Tipo il giorno dopo ho provato, e a parte che è un modo per utilizzare una parte che ho sempre buttato , è davvero troppo buona!
> E poi ci vogliono davvero due nanosecondi
> Grazie!!!!!


Nooooo...non direttamente io.....
Non mi prendo meriti 
Io ne mangio a kg di crosta...ti dico apro il grana...ed è la prima parte che mangio...a volte vorrei comprare solo la crosta al posto del grana....
1 kg di crosta ...una goduria
Credo sia stato @pinco....
(O cielo se non è stato lui .... sarà stato un altro utente...chiedo venia...)


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooooo...non direttamente io.....
> Non mi prendo meriti
> Io ne mangio a kg di crosta...ti dico apro il grana...ed è la prima parte che mangio...a volte vorrei comprare solo la crosta al posto del grana....
> 1 kg di crosta ...una goduria
> ...


O io o pinco, anche perché l’ho sempre fatto
Anche se le croste danno il meglio sulla brace


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> O io o pinco, anche perché l’ho sempre fatto
> Anche se le croste danno il meglio sulla brace


Si infatti mi sono portata avanti...
Ma ogni tanto salta fuori la crosta del grana nel microonde ...
Cazz però in prima mattina a parlare di cibo...
Farò 3 colazioni 
Ora che vado in ufficio ...ho mangiato mezzo frigorifero


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooooo...non direttamente io.....
> Non mi prendo meriti
> Io ne mangio a kg di crosta...ti dico apro il grana...ed è la prima parte che mangio...a volte vorrei comprare solo la crosta al posto del grana....
> 1 kg di crosta ...una goduria
> ...


Non lo so, so che qualcuno a un certo punto ha detto che adorava la crosta del formaggio, e qualcun altro, in risposta, ha replicato che nel microonde veniva fuori una figata!


----------



## Nono (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la sapevo in dialetto. Ma te sei straniero….


Per i più ho usato gugol trasletor


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Formaggi non ne consumo tantissimi, ma mi piacciono: sia gli stagionati che i meno.
> Parmigiano, grana, asiago, formaggio col pepe (spaziale   ), carnia, ma anche ricotta, caprino, mozzarella, la lista è lunga
> Un tempo non potevo nemmeno sentire l'odore del gorgonzola, adesso sulla pizza lo mangio stravolentieri (per dire come cambiano in gusti). E sulla pizza via libera anche alla scamorza affumicata, già che siamo in tema.
> 
> ...


è un dono di Dio


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so, so che qualcuno a un certo punto ha detto che adorava la crosta del formaggio, e qualcun altro, in risposta, ha replicato che nel microonde veniva fuori una figata!


ma è vecchissima quella della crosta di formaggio al forno


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma è vecchissima quella della crosta di formaggio al forno


Non la sapevo  .....


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne sono dipendente, sono la mia droga, un pezzettino al giorno nella mia dieta ci deve sempre essere.
> E non con marmellate o salsine, proprio accompagnati da nulla.
> Certo devo stare attento a non esagerare per mantenermi splendido dentro e fuori, ma poco poco mi gratifica più di qualunque altra pietanza.
> 
> A voi piacciono? Quali sono i vs preferiti?


io solo0 a sentire formaggi ti dico che mangio di tutto  , uso il parmigiano come aperitivo , la gorgonzola non manca mai  come anche le mozzarelle  fresche  e quello affumicato , caci cavallo freschi e stagionati  , stracchino e similari .
Ti dico tutto  , sai però mi lasciano perplessi(scusa mister) quelli che mi hanno riportato dall'Inghilterra e Francia i primi mischiati con tutto e di più , l'altri mescolati con dolce  , comunque assaggiato e mandato giù ma non mi hanno fatto impazzire


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma è vecchissima quella della crosta di formaggio al forno


vero da piccolo quando si arrivava al limite della grattugia del pezzo di pareggiano , la pulivo e infilzandola con la forchetta mi mettevo di fianco alla fiamma del fornello e piano piano la bruscavo   e li cominciavano le lamentele di mio9 padre che appestavo tutta la cucina con il classico odore  di formaggio bruciato ma che poi un pezzetto la dividevamo tra tutti e quattro


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io solo0 a sentire formaggi ti dico che mangio di tutto  , uso il parmigiano come aperitivo , la gorgonzola non manca mai  come anche le mozzarelle  fresche  e quello affumicato , caci cavallo freschi e stagionati  , stracchino e similari .
> Ti dico tutto  , sai però mi lasciano perplessi(scusa mister) quelli che mi hanno riportato dall'Inghilterra e Francia i primi mischiati con tutto e di più , l'altri mescolati con dolce  , comunque assaggiato e mandato giù ma non mi hanno fatto impazzire


Mister….a chi? 
comunque nemmeno a me piacciono particolarmente inglesi e olandesi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero da piccolo quando si arrivava al limite della grattugia del pezzo di pareggiano , la pulivo e infilzandola con la forchetta mi mettevo di fianco alla fiamma del fornello e piano piano la bruscavo   e li cominciavano le lamentele di mio9 padre che appestavo tutta la cucina con il classico odore  di formaggio bruciato ma che poi un pezzetto la dividevamo tra tutti e quattro


In casa mia.
Apriamo il pezzo di grana...e la prima a sparire è la crosta


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mister….a chi?
> comunque nemmeno a me piacciono particolarmente inglesi e olandesi.


per mister intendo perplesso perchè l'ho quasi chiamato.
Ripeto tutti i formaggi poi quando sono capitato all'estero ne ho mangiati ma quelli italiani tutti  non ci batte nessuno , vedi se loro vengo qui mangiano ma noi spesso da loro  ci asteniamo.
Non sono stato in tutto il modo eh quindi non ne conosco tantissimi


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In casa mia.
> Apriamo il pezzo di grana...e la prima a sparire è *la crosta*


na volta


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero da piccolo quando si arrivava al limite della grattugia del pezzo di pareggiano , la pulivo e infilzandola con la forchetta mi mettevo di fianco alla fiamma del fornello e piano piano la bruscavo   e li cominciavano le lamentele di mio9 padre che appestavo tutta la cucina con il classico odore  di formaggio bruciato ma che poi un pezzetto la dividevamo tra tutti e quattro


Grande Olo!!! 
Ti ringrazio per questo ricordo che hai condiviso.
Forse appestavi tutta la cucina, ma il tuo ricordo profuma di un'Italia che sento nelle mie radici.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grande Olo!!!
> Ti ringrazio per questo ricordo che hai condiviso.
> Forse appestavi tutta la cucina, ma il tuo ricordo profuma di un'Italia che sento nelle mie radici.


Non c era il microonde...(almeno io a casa dei miei non l avevo...)
Non si poteva mica accendere il forno per scaldare il grana ..(consumava troppa corrente)
Sono un pezzo più giovane di olo...
Però è vero ho provato a farlo anche io...
Mio papà che era più civile di me la metteva nel pentolino!


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non c era il microonde...(almeno io a casa dei miei non l avevo...)
> Non si poteva mica accendere il forno per scaldare il grana ..(consumava troppa corrente)
> Sono un pezzo più giovane di olo...
> Però è vero ho provato a farlo anche io...
> Mio papà che era più civile di me la metteva nel pentolino!


ora il formaggio  secco e duro , come la crosta mia moglie le mette nel minestrone così si ammorbidiscono , ma il sapore di bruciatello che mi ricorda quando da bambino vedevo ferrare i muli quando passavano il ferro sui zoccoli prende che profumo di bruciato , simile ma mai eguale


----------

